# 3rd leg of IBO 2012 triple crown moved



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Marengo, OH 43334

bye Nelsonville and Rocky boots:thumbs_do


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

Heard this was gonna happen, wish it hadn't. Nelsonville is only about 45 mins from home and I think it is the best of the 3 triple crown shoots.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I hope they don't take the name of the shoot with them to Morengo. The "Challenge" part of the name can't stand in that country! It's flatter than a pancake there. So, looks like we have the Midwest Classic, the Great Lakes Shootout, and the "fill in the blank?" They evidently haven't named that shoot yet. Heck, there aren't even many trees in the area. It's pure farm country. They must have some land outside of the address of the shoot that they are planning on using. The only thing at the address of the shoot is 50+ trap fields and a woodlot, you can see most of the trap fields from I71. 

And where are the hotels that they are planning on using?


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

I shot a WAT 3d shoot there this year and they have several patches of woods but yeah it won't be anything like Nelsonville. They do have an on site campground. It's not too far north of Columbus.


----------



## 6rob4 (May 3, 2010)

this move will be the end of ibo no way they can have a shoot like nelsonville.the hills and terrain is what made the shoot interesting for the peer groups now we have another erie shoot.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I will miss the big challenge that Nelsonville has to offer, but I heard the new dean at Hocking College had some problems with the IBO.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

how many hotels are around this area


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

The cardinal center is nice... pretty flat though... only about 45 minutes away witch is good for me. Won't be anything like nelsonville but from what i hear it wasn't the IBO's fault.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Tmaziarz said:


> Marengo, OH 43334
> 
> bye Nelsonville and Rocky boots:thumbs_do


So is this for sure? I can't find it in print anywhere.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

rock77 said:


> So is this for sure? I can't find it in print anywhere.


Just look at the schedule on the IBO site, or on the IBO's facebook page for a confirmation.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

It will be interesting to say the least.....We can only hope that this will be a shoot that surprises us all and provides us with the challenge we've grown to expect from the 3rd. leg.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Babyk said:


> how many hotels are around this area


x2, we need a place to stay!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

arrowblaster said:


> x2, we need a place to stay!


There are hotels near by you just might have to stay 5-10 miles away along I-71. 

http://g.co/maps/eg2t

When you open the map link the Cardinal Center is located right where the interstate 71 logo is. (junction of St Rt 61 and I-71)


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm still trying to get an answer about the IBO/Hocking College scholarship deal....If my kids have no opportunity to help with their college education, I have absolutely no reason to shoot IBO....I'll save my money and shoot ASA, they have a tremendous youth program!


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm going to stay positive about this. It cant be easy to find a new place to hold national shoot.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

bow-legged said:


> I'm going to stay positive about this. It cant be easy to find a new place to hold national shoot.


You just need to hurry up and build a large hotel, full service campground and all the other facilities and then you can have the 3rd leg next year Jerry.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Oh that's to bad the new site is 1.5 hours closer.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

On the schedule there is a number to call for room reservations anyone know what kind of rooms they are or where at?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> On the schedule there is a number to call for room reservations anyone know what kind of rooms they are or where at?


I do know that they have cabins at the cardinal center. That could be the "rooms" that's refering to.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I wish they'd move all of them around after a few years at each place.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

It is amazing. A few months ago there was a thread on here ...wondering if the IBO would ever change venues. Everyone was saying how they hated to get stuck shooting the same ranges at Nelsonville. Now IBO changes sites and folks are longing for Nelsonville. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Bubba Dean said:


> It is amazing. A few months ago there was a thread on here ...wondering if the IBO would ever change venues. Everyone was saying how they hated to get stuck shooting the same ranges at Nelsonville. Now IBO changes sites and folks are longing for Nelsonville. Makes no sense to me.


yep, probably cry cause its hot in the summer and cry even more when its cold in the winter.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

After seeing the mess that someone left in the hallway of the dorms we stayed in its no wonder why Hocking College declined having it there anymore.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

JHolling said:


> After seeing the mess that someone left in the hallway of the dorms we stayed in its no wonder why Hocking College declined having it there anymore.


Nice. It only takes afew idiots to ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Nice. It only takes afew idiots to ruin it for everyone else.


Not to hijack the thread, but its more of a lack of respect by people for things that dont belong to them. I see it everyday from kids to adults.


----------



## Ohio_archer (Sep 20, 2006)

Well the Dean of Hocking College just got fired, the IBO will continue to suck until Ken is gone completely, and until they start enforcing ALL their rules to EVERYONE I won't shoot another one of their shoots. Tired of being beat by pencil shafts not arrow shafts!


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Ohio_archer said:


> Well the Dean of Hocking College just got fired, the IBO will continue to suck until Ken is gone completely, and until they start enforcing ALL their rules to EVERYONE I won't shoot another one of their shoots. Tired of being beat by pencil shafts not arrow shafts!


 The Dean that didnt want to have the shoot there?


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

Ohio_archer said:


> Well the Dean of Hocking College just got fired, the IBO will continue to suck until Ken is gone completely, and until they start enforcing ALL their rules to EVERYONE I won't shoot another one of their shoots. Tired of being beat by pencil shafts not arrow shafts!


Ohio archer how do you know so much about Hocking? On a different note I'm bummed because I live in Nelsonville, I could ride my bike down to shoot and check out the vendors. I didn't get to shoot the course this year either because of horrible circumstances, so I guess I'll never get to shoot it again.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

maineyotekiller said:


> I'm still trying to get an answer about the IBO/Hocking College scholarship deal....If my kids have no opportunity to help with their college education, I have absolutely no reason to shoot IBO....I'll save my money and shoot ASA, they have a tremendous youth program!


That is a good question let me know what happens. I wish we could find out what happen to the IBO and Hocking College that almost over night they do not want the event to be held on there campus, and is Hocking still going to be a gold IBO supporter?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Not bad at all, heard alot of people wish it was still Nelsonville though. Scores were little lower than normal.


----------

